# F1 2WD Anyone



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

I just started racing F1 2WD this season and would like to start a thread to share ideas. 
Lets hear about what you are driving and share what makes 'em go fast:thumbsup: 
I'm driving the Spitfire (pan car conversion) and so far I'm having a blast. Open wheel is challanging but loads of fun.


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Anyone out there?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

a good place to ask that is www.formula1-rc.com. There are a bunch of people there that you could talk to


----------

